# rifle trade proposal



## morvlorv (Mar 30, 2012)

Just going to throw this out there.
Its not a big deal to me, so I wont really take any unfair trades. 

I have a T/C Venture 30-06, its a great shooter and is more accurate than I am, hah.
It has maybe 25 rounds through it tops.

I would trade it for a .270 or a 7mm, or maybe something else if you made an offer.

Hit me up if interested.
Im in no hurry, but I might bump this every so often.


----------

